# Wifi deficient and NetworkManager doesn't run (except it is)

## sl70

A couple of days ago NetworkManager stopped working, perhaps associated with a dbus upgrade. Thanks to this thread I've got NetworkManager working OK now, but my wifi doesn't work. The wlp2s0 interface shows DOWN, when I try and bring it up with ifconfig it silently returns, but the interface still down. NetworkManager shows Wifi Networks "Device not ready". I followed all the steps on the wiki about iwlwifi, and nothing seems amiss.

dmesg shows this:

```
[    3.383686] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

[    3.400724] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode failed with error -2

[    3.463478] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 16.242414.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    3.492567] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260, REV=0x144

[    3.492723] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.493108] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.505063] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    3.505067] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    3.505069] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    3.505071] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.505074] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.505076] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.505078] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.505080] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    3.505082] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    3.505084] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.505086] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.698045] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    3.703753] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[    5.652567] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    5.652896] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    5.865560] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    5.865888] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   72.308424] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   72.308804] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   72.503854] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[   72.504295] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

```

I'm a bit concerned about the firmware not loading but even the testing version of linux-firmware doesn't have anything past iwlwifi-7260-16.

lspci -k:

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

The necessary modules are loaded:

```
iwldvm                158384  0

iwlmvm                212650  0

mac80211              496474  2 iwldvm,iwlmvm

iwlwifi               153866  2 iwldvm,iwlmvm

cfg80211              420525  4 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm,iwlmvm

```

Any ideas?Last edited by sl70 on Sun Nov 27, 2016 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sl70,

```
[    3.400724] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode failed with error -2 
```

The file name  iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode is hard wired into the kernel module.

No firmware, no wifi.  See if Google can find it.

----------

## sl70

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> sl70,
> 
> ```
> [    3.400724] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode failed with error -2 
> ```
> ...

 

Is it really hard wired? There's this in iwl-7000.c:

```
/* Highest firmware API version supported */

#define IWL7260_UCODE_API_MAX   17

#define IWL7265_UCODE_API_MAX   19

#define IWL7265D_UCODE_API_MAX  19

/* Oldest version we won't warn about */

#define IWL7260_UCODE_API_OK    13

#define IWL7265_UCODE_API_OK    13

#define IWL7265D_UCODE_API_OK   13

```

Doesn't that mean that firmware versions between 13 and 17 will be accepted?

Moreover, the line in dmesg:

```
[    3.463478] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 16.242414.0 op_mode iwlmvm

```

indicates that firmware was loaded. The version 16.242414.0 is what's in the kernel.org list for this card:

https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi

I downloaded the firmware file from kernel.org, and the only version in it was iwlwifi-7260-16.ucode, which is in Gentoo linux-firmware. 

The intel.com page has this file 	iwlwifi-7260-ucode-25.30.14.0.tgz, but it only has this firmware blob: iwlwifi-7260-14.ucode

While I'm skeptical about the problem being the firmware, I haven't had any "can't load firmware" messages in the log for the last month.

----------

## Ordinateur91

Hmm having the same problem, following this thread.

----------

## charles17

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> The necessary modules are loaded:
> 
> ```
> iwldvm                158384  0
> 
> ...

 What is in your modinfo iwlwifi?

And, according to https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi?s%5b%5d=7260#firmware you should not need to have the dvm module.

----------

## sl70

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sl70 wrote:*   The necessary modules are loaded:
> 
> ```
> iwldvm                158384  0
> 
> ...

 

Even though dvm is not needed it's not a problem, is it? I've got it on my other computer with a 7265 chip and it works fine.

```
 modinfo iwlwifi

filename:       /lib/modules/4.4.26-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/iwlwifi.ko

license:        GPL

author:         Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation <ilw@linux.intel.com>

description:    Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

firmware:       iwlwifi-100-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-135-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-105-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2030-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-2000-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5150-2.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-5000-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2b-6.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000g2a-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6050-5.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265D-13.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7265-13.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-3160-13.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-7260-13.ucode

firmware:       iwlwifi-8000-13.ucode

... lots of alias lines

depends:        cfg80211

intree:         Y

vermagic:       4.4.26-gentoo SMP mod_unload 

parm:           swcrypto:using crypto in software (default 0 [hardware]) (int)

parm:           11n_disable:disable 11n functionality, bitmap: 1: full, 2: disable agg TX, 4: disable agg RX, 8 enable agg TX (uint)

parm:           amsdu_size_8K:enable 8K amsdu size (default 0) (int)

parm:           fw_restart:restart firmware in case of error (default true) (bool)

parm:           antenna_coupling:specify antenna coupling in dB (default: 0 dB) (int)

parm:           nvm_file:NVM file name (charp)

parm:           d0i3_disable:disable d0i3 functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           lar_disable:disable LAR functionality (default: N) (bool)

parm:           uapsd_disable:disable U-APSD functionality (default: Y) (bool)

parm:           bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)

parm:           led_mode:0=system default, 1=On(RF On)/Off(RF Off), 2=blinking, 3=Off (default: 0) (int)

parm:           power_save:enable WiFi power management (default: disable) (bool)

parm:           power_level:default power save level (range from 1 - 5, default: 1) (int)

parm:           fw_monitor:firmware monitor - to debug FW (default: false - needs lots of memory) (bool)

```

----------

## sl70

There's a very nice page here pointing out this nifty script.

```
execv(){ for cmd in "$@"; do echo -e "\n=== $cmd ===\n"; $cmd; done; }

(execv "cat /etc/*-release" "uname -a" "lspci -nnk" "lsusb" "eselect profile list"\

 "emerge --info" "cat /usr/src/*$(uname -r)/.config" "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" "dmesg"\

 "eix-update" "eix-installed all")\

 | wgetpaste
```

The results are here

I can't find anything in the output that points me to a solution. Anyone?

----------

## charles17

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  modinfo iwlwifi
> 
> ...

 I don't see the firmware version 7260-16 here, that one from your 

```
[    3.463478] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 16.242414.0 op_mode iwlmvm
```

Looks like the firmware version not being supported by the driver?

----------

## Roman_Gruber

```
emerge -s 7260

  

[ Results for search key : 7260 ]

Searching...

*  sys-firmware/iwl3160-7260-bt-ucode

      Latest version available: 37.8.10_p2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 77 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Wireless 3160, 7260, 7265 Bluetooth

      License:       ipw3945

*  sys-firmware/iwl7260-ucode

      Latest version available: 0.16.242414

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 484 KiB

      Homepage:      https://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi

      Description:   Firmware for Intel (R) Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260

      License:       ipw3945

[ Applications found : 2 ]

```

Are you aware of those two packages?

----------

## sl70

 *Roman_Gruber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s 7260
> 
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip. It turns out I had both these packages installed and linux-firmware, as well, which probably resulted in file collisions. I removed them all and then re-installed linux-firmware. Now I don't get any firmware-load errors, but I still have no wifi. NetworkManager says device not ready. dmesg shows no obvious errors:

```
[    3.285392] iwlwifi: unknown parameter '11n_disabled' ignored

[    3.394532] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.352738.0 op_mode iwlmvm

[    3.501344] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 7260, REV=0x144

[    3.501510] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.501839] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    3.586088] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    3.586091] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[    3.586092] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[    3.586094] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.586096] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.586097] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.586098] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.586099] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    3.586100] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[    3.586101] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.586103] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[    3.711147] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-mvm-rs'

[    3.718100] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0 wlp2s0: renamed from wlan0

[    6.859385] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    6.859714] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    7.061470] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    7.061800] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

```

Still at a loss.

----------

## marziods

same here but with Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8260, REV=0x208

just installed the system... step by step handbook...

tried both built into the kernel and module.

card appears but still down and when I try:

```
~ # iwlist scan

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

enp0s31f6  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlp4s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

but:

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

works!  :Shocked:  (at last it lose so many packets...)

what the hell? wicd does not work!!!! and wpa_gui also ...

----------

## sl70

 *marziods wrote:*   

> same here but with Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 8260, REV=0x208
> 
> ```
> wpa_supplicant -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
> ```
> ...

 

I could get wpa_supplicant and wpa_gui to bring up the interface but I don't get an IP address. No idea what's going on.

```
5: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether ac:7b:a1:dd:94:2e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet6 fe80::ae7b:a1ff:fedd:942e/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

```

OK, so not getting an IP address pointed me to dhcpcd. I re-emerged it, restarted it and then I got an IP address. However, NetworkManager still says device not ready. I would really like to be able to use NetworkManager   :Sad: 

----------

## sl70

Now nothing works. I gave up using wpa_supplicant because it was unreliable. It would start successfully but the device was unavailable. 

nmcli says NetworkManager is running

```
nmcli connection show --active

NAME  UUID                                  TYPE            DEVICE 

eno1  1f9c889f-0968-4deb-8652-9528bcc013d5  802-3-ethernet  eno1   

```

but nm-applet says it's not running and networking is disabled. When I try to bring up wifi it tells me

```
nmcli -p con up ifname wlp2s0

Error: Connection activation failed: The device 'wlp2s0' has no connections available for activation.

```

All of the tests on the iwlwifi wiki page run with no problems and there are no unusual messages in dmesg. The only thing maybe troublesome is 

```
Nov 26 22:39:07 musuko NetworkManager[7631]: <warn>  [1480217947.7232] error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.reload: Authorization check failed: invalid DBUS proxy

```

Don't know what this means. 

I'm also getting this message in the logs:

```
Nov 26 22:38:48 musuko dbus[7570]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1

' (using servicehelper)

Nov 26 22:38:48 musuko dbus[7570]: [system] Activating service name='fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1' (using servicehelper)

Nov 26 22:38:48 musuko dbus[7570]: [system] Activated service 'fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1' failed: Failed to execute program fi.w1.wpa_supplicant1: Permission denied

```

No idea what this means, either.

This is driving my crazy. Any help?

----------

## charles17

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> All of the tests on the iwlwifi wiki page run with no problems and there are no unusual messages in dmesg. The only thing maybe troublesome is 
> 
> ```
> Nov 26 22:39:07 musuko NetworkManager[7631]: <warn>  [1480217947.7232] error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.reload: Authorization check failed: invalid DBUS proxy
> 
> ...

 

Years ago, for some reason I banned DBUS and al  *kit crap from my systems. Cannot recall what the reason was.  But maybe a good decision if I see all your trouble here.

----------

## sl70

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sl70 wrote:*   All of the tests on the iwlwifi wiki page run with no problems and there are no unusual messages in dmesg. The only thing maybe troublesome is 
> 
> ```
> Nov 26 22:39:07 musuko NetworkManager[7631]: <warn>  [1480217947.7232] error requesting auth for org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.reload: Authorization check failed: invalid DBUS proxy
> 
> ...

 

Yeah, well I don't want to do that because I like NetworkManager (when it works). 

I found another post (on a Gnome forum) that said DBUS could be not starting wpa_supplicant automatically (which agrees with some of the messages I'm getting) and it suggested starting it manually with -u. I did that and the wifi interface comes up and connects to my local AP. So, the problem is not with a basic wifi config, but with NetworkManager. When I click on nm-applet it still tells me NetworkManager is not running, despite this:

```
nmcli -f GENERAL,WIFI-PROPERTIES dev show wlp2s0

GENERAL.DEVICE:                         wlp2s0

GENERAL.TYPE:                           wifi

GENERAL.NM-TYPE:                        NMDeviceWifi

GENERAL.VENDOR:                         Intel Corporation

GENERAL.PRODUCT:                        Wireless 7260 (Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260)

GENERAL.DRIVER:                         iwlwifi

GENERAL.DRIVER-VERSION:                 4.4.26-gentoo

GENERAL.FIRMWARE-VERSION:               17.352738.0

GENERAL.HWADDR:                         AC:7B:A1:DD:94:2E

GENERAL.MTU:                            1500

GENERAL.STATE:                          100 (connected)

GENERAL.REASON:                         0 (No reason given)

GENERAL.UDI:                            /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.3/0000:02:00.0/net/wlp2s0

GENERAL.IP-IFACE:                       wlp2s0

GENERAL.IS-SOFTWARE:                    no

GENERAL.NM-MANAGED:                     yes

GENERAL.AUTOCONNECT:                    yes

GENERAL.FIRMWARE-MISSING:               no

GENERAL.NM-PLUGIN-MISSING:              no

GENERAL.PHYS-PORT-ID:                   --

GENERAL.CONNECTION:                     FBI_SURVEILLANCE_VAN_2

GENERAL.CON-UUID:                       5aa1968f-6129-41a6-8000-502f71fbee18

GENERAL.CON-PATH:                       /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/1

GENERAL.METERED:                        no (guessed)

WIFI-PROPERTIES.WEP:                    yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.WPA:                    yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.WPA2:                   yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.TKIP:                   yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.CCMP:                   yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.AP:                     yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.ADHOC:                  yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.2GHZ:                   yes

WIFI-PROPERTIES.5GHZ:                   yes

```

This works OK I guess but every time I encounter a new AP I have to edit wpa_supplicant.conf.  Would prefer not to have to do this. Until a month or so ago, NetworkManager did this fine.   :Sad: 

Actually, it is not at all adequate because there's no way to scan for APs. 

```
 iwlist wlp2s0 scanning

wlp2s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## charles17

As your problem seems to be the gnome nm, you might consider changing this topic's title to better reflect.

----------

## sl70

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> As your problem seems to be the gnome nm, you might consider changing this topic's title to better reflect.

 

Right. I thought of doing that but only now figured out how to do it.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## sl70

We can forget about the wifi scanning problem. I discovered that iwlist is deprecated and the up-to-date way to do this is

```
iw dev wlp2s0 scan
```

nm-applet still says NetworkManager is not running. When I start nm-applet, or click on it, I get these messages:

```
(nm-applet:20599): nm-applet-WARNING **: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.AgentManager.PermissionDenied: Failed to request agent permissions: Authorization check failed: invalid DBUS proxy

(nm-applet:20599): libnm-CRITICAL **: ((/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1/work/NetworkManager-1.4.0/libnm/nm-client.c:200)): assertion '<dropped>' failed

```

NetworkManager is started but inactive. I guess it's waiting for connections to activate, even though the ethernet interface, eno1, is connected, and wlp2s0, wifi, is connected, too. I don't get it.

----------

## charles17

Maybe, has it to do with bug 596368?

----------

## sl70

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Maybe, has it to do with bug 596368?

 

It's possible. I'll try downgrading wpa_supplicant. The funny thing is I have two computers on my desk, both with similar hardware and very similar OSs. One computer is fine and the other isn't, despite them both running wpa_supplicant-2.6 (and everything else the same).

----------

## sl70

I completely reinstalled the system, downgraded wpa_supplicant, and NetworkManager still fails to manage the wifi interface. It still says, "device not ready". This despite the fact that all the checks listed on the iwlwifi wiki page pass with no issues. dmesg shows no problems. I can scan for wireless networks fine:

```

iw dev wlp2s0 scan

BSS 08:bd:43:c9:eb:e0(on wlp2s0)

        TSF: 278104255407 usec (3d, 05:15:04)

        freq: 2412

        beacon interval: 100 TUs

        capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime (0x0431)

        signal: -32.00 dBm

        last seen: 3340 ms ago

        Information elements from Probe Response frame:

        SSID: FBI_SURVEILLANCE_VAN_2

        Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 6.0 9.0 12.0 18.0 

        DS Parameter set: channel 1

        ERP: <no flags>

        Extended supported rates: 24.0 36.0 48.0 54.0 

        HT capabilities:

                Capabilities: 0x2d

                        RX LDPC

```

 and so on.

I booted from a live Mint disk and wifi worked with no problems, so I'm sure the hardware is OK.

Very, very frustrating.

----------

## charles17

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> I completely reinstalled the system, downgraded wpa_supplicant, and NetworkManager still fails to manage the wifi interface. It still says, "device not ready". This despite the fact that all the checks listed on the iwlwifi wiki page pass with no issues. dmesg shows no problems. I can scan for wireless networks fine:

 Can you connect using wpa_gui, without nm?

----------

## sl70

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *sl70 wrote:*   I completely reinstalled the system, downgraded wpa_supplicant, and NetworkManager still fails to manage the wifi interface. It still says, "device not ready". This despite the fact that all the checks listed on the iwlwifi wiki page pass with no issues. dmesg shows no problems. I can scan for wireless networks fine: Can you connect using wpa_gui, without nm?

 

No. wpa_gui says, "could not get status from wpa_supplicant".

----------

## charles17

 *sl70 wrote:*   

> No. wpa_gui says, "could not get status from wpa_supplicant".

 

What about configuration and 

```
$ ifconfig -a
```

----------

